# Are Sensors Happier Than iNtuitives?



## Daveman

So many times when I'm around extroverted sensors I want to engage in some in-depth discussion of stuff that has been on my mind...and they don't, so we don't. I have so many conversations with people inside my head, because nobody wants to talk about the stuff that interests me. 

If they are happier, it's probably because they are the majority. Even so, I wish they had a little more "soul". I would like to live in the hear and now more, but at the same time I just can't seem to get interested in the types of things that they are.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Indeed there are many advantages of being a sensor. But we must looks at the advantages of being iNtuitive for correct comparison.

Sensor advantages:
1.) More people like you
2.) Fit in far more easily
3.) Less isolation

But the Sensor deals with many things the iNtuitive types do not. Such as:
1.) Way less social conflict (Idealists: Avoid it/Rationals: Do not allow it)
2.) Rationals: Feel smarter than everyone else and have strong wills
3.) Idealists: Share a love for all humanity and likely do not complain often of peoples' indifferences.

There is no doubt a balance of life as we know it. We S and N people live way differently, we were meant for different purposes and serve different purposes, and this fact entails a different lifestyle. We simply undergo certain hardships that others do not, as they do too.


----------



## Crystall

ENTPreneur said:


> Well, I think my SP friends are a bit "shallow" in their thinking, or interests. But I envy their ability to have so much fun during all escapades no matter what. And when they crash and burn (because of their short-sightedness), the wallow and cry, but then the next shiny thing comes up, and once again they are happy as babies.
> 
> I think the N "calm" is just that we dont get the highs and lows. Because we see the possible outcomes and avoid the worst perhaps. To me the SPs seem blind to see where they are going, but when you actually sit down and MAKE them think about stuff, they can be insightful. They just don't seem to want to do that normally.
> 
> Us ENTPS often crash du to our impulses to challenge authorities and to take on the "impossible". Ns can do it to.
> 
> Also, "ignorance is bliss". If you don't think of all good or BAD that can happen (since I believe that foretelling the BAD consequences is why evolution has favored the N part) then you can live more happily. Of course, living in horrid (sensory) conditions can be worse for an S since the N can escape "inside his mind".


I also get the full throttle of the highs and lows, and get distracted by shiny things, and act like a happy baby, it isn't connected with S/N, but rather XXFP maybe? I know at least that my INFP and ENFP friends also go through the dramatic highs and lows. I don't really "crash and burn," because as you mentioned, I'm always looking forward trying to prevent any bumps in the road. However, there are far more hypothetical bumps than factual ones, and while I'm tossing and turning over decisions, weighing all of the millions of different outcomes, my sensor friends appear to be whistling a content tune with a skip in their step as they head to their monotonous job or the same bar they've been going to for years. 
Also, knowing what could and probably inevitably will happen doesn't always mean you can stop it from happening. Sometimes it only gives you more time to worry about it, and how horrible it will be.  



Functianalyst said:


> After a second review of your inquiry, I think that intuiting types seem to have a harder time dealing with reality and things as they are. Sensing types in general see things as they are, harboring no illusions. Being grounded in reality allows them to not set themselves for failures.
> 
> On another note, two things come to mind, first we all have use of at least one sensing function as part of our makeup. The problem is Si as your fourth function is only as strong as you Ne will allow it to be, and it does not work in the present, but gives off images and impressions related to the past. The Si function is not an “in the moment” function. However Ne is an “in the moment” function. Ne can no more work than Se, without experiencing the present. When they consider alternatives, they’re considering possibilities, probables, in other words hypotheses. Se looks at actualities. But they both do it in the moment and live in the moment. I think Jung says it best:In other words, there are two functions that have the quality of living in the moment, and you dominate with one of them.


Yes, but Ne is like a filter through which we see the world consisting of "what if"s. Nes look at the world as what it _could be _as opposed to what it presently _is _ as Ses do. We're so busy seeing future possibilities that we're not consciously paying attention to everything that's happening in the present. Si doesn't connect me with the now either, only with my previous experiences. So my Ne is projecting me into the future, and my Si is clinging to the past. And chasing after my inner Se, which would allow me to become deeply aware of the now, would be a pipe dream, as it is my weakest shadow function. :frustrating:


----------



## Functianalyst

Crystall said:


> Yes, but Ne is like a filter through which we see the world consisting of "what if"s. Nes look at the world as what it _could be _as opposed to what it presently _is _ as Ses do. We're so busy seeing future possibilities that we're not consciously paying attention to everything that's happening in the present. Si doesn't connect me with the now either, only with my previous experiences. So my Ne is projecting me into the future, and my Si is clinging to the past. And chasing after my inner Se, which would allow me to become deeply aware of the now, would be a pipe dream, as it is my weakest shadow function. :frustrating:


Actually Ne and Se are anything but filtered. If it were not for Fi and Ti, we would be inundated with information. Se and Ne are like gluttons for information. The hunger to learn does not stop until necessitated by the Ti and Fi. The same goes for Te and Fe, which are the filters for Si and Ni. 

As for extraverted perceiving functions they both consider possibility in the present, Se with a focus on actions to actually take and Ne with a focus on actions to merely consider. The future possibilities considered by Ne are based on present-oriented objectives.


----------



## Crystall

Functianalyst said:


> Actually Ne and Se are anything but filtered. If it were not for Fi and Ti, we would be inundated with information. Se and Ne are like gluttons for information. The hunger to learn does not stop until necessitated by the Ti and Fi. The same goes for Te and Fe, which are the filters for Si and Ni.
> 
> As for extraverted perceiving functions they both consider possibility in the present, Se with a focus on actions to actually take and Ne with a focus on actions to merely consider. The future possibilities considered by Ne are based on present-oriented objectives.


You don't know what it's like, being trapped in a web of thoughts about the future and the past within your own head... there's no escape!! :crying:


----------



## Functianalyst

Crystall said:


> You don't know what it's like, being trapped in a web of thoughts about the future and the past within your own head... there's no escape!! :crying:


Hmmm, maybe as inescapable as feeling one's freedom hindered and/or being in a rut, which is what Se types can go through.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Crystall said:


> You don't know what it's like, being trapped in a web of thoughts about the future and the past within your own head... there's no escape!! :crying:


I've been there, but for me there usually is an escape, even if only temporary escape in my imagination or perception. I can see the potential for good in almost any situation and when I share what I see, both sensors and intuitives feel comforted or relieved. 

I think, depending on the situation, we both get trapped in worry or unhappiness and we both can let certain things go.


----------



## CuritadeRana

Have you seen the state of the world we are living in? I don't think any of us are any happier than the other. I think either type has the tendency to put on a good face depending on the situation. So my answer is...situational and how well each has developed their coping skills and how effective they are in implementing them. In the end...all I know is that we need each other for better or for worse :wink::happy:


----------



## Crystall

Lilsnowy said:


> I've been there, but for me there usually is an escape, even if only temporary escape in my imagination or perception. I can see the potential for good in almost any situation and when I share what I see, both sensors and intuitives feel comforted or relieved.
> 
> I think, depending on the situation, we both get trapped in worry or unhappiness and we both can let certain things go.


Any advice for someone who tends to get caught up in the potential for bad things to happen in the future? I'm returning to college in 6 weeks, and I know next semester is going to be really busy, stressful and hard. I'm constantly in anxieties over the world of pressure and stress I'm about to reenter. :sad:


----------



## Nasmoe

I'm sure they have their own issues. They may be different types of issues, but not where they would be happier.


----------



## Peter

Crystall said:


> Mindfulness, meditation, Carpe Diem, The Power of Now. Living in the now is all the rage, and the path to happiness and inner peace according to a lot of self-help books on the market today.
> 
> Do people who live in the now live happier than people who live in the clouds?
> 
> Are Sensors happier than iNtuitives?


If you take the extreme Sensor, that really lives in the now, he'll not worry about past events nor future events and thus if he's in a happy situation, he'll be happy. But it's very superficial happniness.

Dogs live in the now. An awareness of at most a couple of minutes ago, and at most the thing they wanna do next into the future.

But a dog can't have any fun on the idea that tomorrow he'll be going to the park and meet lots of other dogs. He can't be happy about that last week he went to the park and met lots of other dogs. All he can be happy about is the moment that he realizes the afternoon walk is different from the usual and in the direction of the park.

So Sensors are happier on a superficial level. iNtuitors are happier at a deeper level and can be happier for a longer period of time without the need for "in the now" stimulation.

That also means that S's are less unhappy and N's can be deeper hurt than S's. (INFP's being the champions on that part.)


----------



## Lady Blurp

Depends on the person and circumstances... sensors and intuitives would be happy in different situations...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Sensors seem to be happier than intuitives. Of course, seeing as they don't have to form special enclaves to meet each other, that has got to be a big boost, plus being too now-oriented to actually bother putting together the peices of the world going to hell definitely helps with staying happy.


----------



## Adrenaline

My brother is an INTP. Instead of using practical solutions he further embellishes the problem by saying my methods are too simple when, in reality, that's all that's needed.


----------



## Peter

Lady Blurp said:


> Depends on the person and circumstances... sensors and intuitives would be happy in different situations...


If you really want to say this diferenciated for S's and N's you should say: Sensors would be happy *in* situations and N's would be happy *with* situations.


----------



## Adrenaline

I like that


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

I don't think sensors are necessarily happier, but they are likely prone to a different type of depression than N's. The S's I have known who had depression have for the most part rid themselves of it completely through prescription drugs. I imagine most N's are more likely to become existentially depressed, which is caused by different things than a standard clinical depression. Existential depression (and I have had both types in my life), has been harder for me to overcome, as pills didn't really help. This could definitely change from person to person, but that's just my experience.


----------



## ZC Carbon

I thought MBTI was used to describe a mentality, not a mood.

You tell me I'm not just as happy wrenching on my car, as an INTP is mulling over something I can't understand. Nyah.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

The only aspect of happiness, that I'd even be willing to consider to involve type theory (unless proven otherwise), would be, that potentially each type could feel some sort of joy/elation/happiness, when engaging in the strengths of their dominant function. It may be what was described as "superficial happiness", but what standards measure "superficial happiness" and which measure "deep happiness"? And if such things even exist, how can you apply them, unless applied universally to all people, regardless of type?


----------



## MilkyWay132

Hmm...It depends on whether you are talking about SPs or SJs. SPs use Se, so they live in the moment, but SJs use Si which causes them to think of the past more. And that can be depressing in my opinion..


----------



## Peter

In a sensor way, sensors are happier than in an iNtuitive way. Just like N's are happier in an iNtuitive way than in a sensor way.

It's really simple if you think about it. :happy:


----------



## The Minimalist

From my experience, N types are more worry-prone than sensors. That may have taken a toll in their overall happiness.


----------



## Thalassa

I'm made happy by enjoying life, like "yay I have a delicious daiquiri ice cream cone and the weather is beautiful today and this is a great new song"...so yes I think I can be made happy by "the little things"...and ISTJ used to always talk about how much he loved "the little things" like going to get coffee or play tennis with his bff. Is this a sensor thing? Are we made happy by "the little things"? Did a sensor coin the phrase "it's the little things"? Maybe.

But I can also tell you when things are bad, I feel the depths of it's badness because I'm stuck down in it. So I can be made as unhappy by my environment as I can be made happy. And this is what gives me such a strong motive for pragmatic change in my life, to maintain as much simple contentment as possible. 

If anything, I think I've had to develop my Ni so I can "detach" from events that have upset me, so I can put it in a rational perspective.

But I would answer, overall, not necessarily. A sensor can suffer from depression, or have bad circumstances. 

As an Se type, though, I might be quicker to "move away" from what makes me unhappy or like I said, be motivated to make pragmatic changes so I can have my "little things" again ASAP.


----------



## Thalassa

Peter said:


> If you take the extreme Sensor, that really lives in the now, he'll not worry about past events nor future events and thus if he's in a happy situation, he'll be happy. But it's very superficial happniness.
> 
> Dogs live in the now. An awareness of at most a couple of minutes ago, and at most the thing they wanna do next into the future.
> 
> But a dog can't have any fun on the idea that tomorrow he'll be going to the park and meet lots of other dogs. He can't be happy about that last week he went to the park and met lots of other dogs. All he can be happy about is the moment that he realizes the afternoon walk is different from the usual and in the direction of the park.
> 
> So Sensors are happier on a superficial level. iNtuitors are happier at a deeper level and can be happier for a longer period of time without the need for "in the now" stimulation.
> 
> That also means that S's are less unhappy and N's can be deeper hurt than S's. (INFP's being the champions on that part.)


I cannot believe you just compared sensors to dogs. I believe you're referring to "sensors with low IQs." Gah. 

Yes, Se types in particular may need to be reminded "it won't always be like this" but like...dude. Seriously? People thanked this garbage, too.


----------



## Neon Knight

Hmmm, I don't know let me ask a random few...

Hey, @nevermore @JungyesMBTIno @snail @skycloud86 @Angelic Gardevoir :

Sorry to lure you all into this but, can I ask if you are happy? I mean really REALLY happy? Anyone else wanting to pitch in would be welcome


----------



## Hypaspist

Whenever I'm experiencing down time over something small, I just think to myself "There you go again with those negative waves! Always with those negative waves...."

Should be an obvious reference for anyone familiar with comedies, but it helps. It's not about being in the "now" that makes you happy, it's just putting things in perspective and realizing just how good you have it most of the time and that there's a way out of almost anything should something go wrong.


----------



## skycloud86

KuRoMi said:


> Hmmm, I don't know let me ask a random few...Sorry to lure you all into this but, can I ask if you are happy? I mean really REALLY happy? Anyone else wanting to pitch in would be welcome


I guess I'm not, but I think it's more due to my procrastination and just the stagnation of life at the moment more than anything to do with my iNtuition.


----------



## Neon Knight

skycloud86 said:


> I guess I'm not, but I think it's more due to my procrastination and just the stagnation of life at the moment more than anything to do with my iNtuition.


Thanks for answering  Yeah that will do it alright. The spring is usually more promising for changes in mood, I find as well, more sun time and all that. We've had a nice "heat wave" for the past week or so, so it's been like early spring warmth and all the snow is gone, trees are budding, etc. A lot of people are happy about that around here that's for sure, and that includes me! Ok so, there's _one_ iNtuitive I seem to be a bit happier than. Until next week when our heat wave ends


----------



## nevermore

KuRoMi said:


> Thanks for answering  Yeah that will do it alright. The spring is usually more promising for changes in mood, I find as well, more sun time and all that. We've had a nice "heat wave" for the past week or so, so it's been like early spring warmth and all the snow is gone, trees are budding, etc. A lot of people are happy about that around here that's for sure, and that includes me! Ok so, there's _one_ iNtuitive I seem to be a bit happier than. Until next week when our heat wave ends


Yeah, honestly it's had a similar effect on me. I'm really sensitive to changes in my environment and while a lot of people hated the mugginess of the past week (myself included), it led to an almost spiritual feeling rippling through me. I think the recent daylight savings change added to that. It's beginning to wear off though. :sad:

Recently, for years actually, I've been struggling with a lot of depression though. I don't think it's related to me being intuitive, not for the most part. There are some things about the INTP personality that seem to predispose up to depression, and intuition, if it's linked to it at all, is just a part of that. The Ti can be demotivating and can lead to apathy if too strong, and isn't too good with relationships and values. If your relationships with other people are strained it's hard to be a truly happy person. It can alienate you from the sorts of things that give humans values and purpose in life (INTP's included!) The Ne I think does make it worse than the Se does for ISTP's, who do seem to be more content if the more concrete aspects of their life are at peace. Ti is naturally a cool and laid back function, but I find the more grounded Se boosts this. Ne is naturally more frantic. Ne says "but there's always something else that could make this better!" It also sees connnections, which when linked with the skeptical, sometimes cynical Ti can lead to a paranoia, since it's seeing how one thing affects the other, which affects another thing, and then the whole world just seems vast and overwhelming. Really I'd say it's a combination. But INFP's seem to be predisposed to depression to, perhaps (according to them) more than any other type. Obviously any type can become depressed, they just do for different reasons.

But Ne has also been my greatest ally in fightning depression, ironically. My poor, choked Fe, as much as I love it to death, needs something to nudge it along.:wink: Ne's middle name is hope - with it there's always another possibility, another way out, something I haven't tried. It helps me a lot with my optimism. "Yeah, things have gone basd so far, but as soon as you do this there's a good chance things will pick up! Ooh! Look at this! More ideas to make yo uhappy!" It's keeps me from stopping trying, because I know there is something else out there that just might work. So my intuitiveness works as much in my favour when fighting my depression as anything else, although ironically enough it probably part in bringing it on! The functions are funny things, and they can work in complicated and contradcitory ways. I think they're more related to what form your depression takes on, if you suffer from it, than whether you get it, although looking around certain borads (INP boards especially) there does seem to be a bit of a correlation.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Crystall said:


> Mindfulness, meditation, Carpe Diem, The Power of Now. Living in the now is all the rage, and the path to happiness and inner peace according to a lot of self-help books on the market today.
> 
> Do people who live in the now live happier than people who live in the clouds?
> 
> Are Sensors happier than iNtuitives?


So many of those books are written by people I am sure are intuitives, and from the way they're written and their content, it's obvious what is really making those authors happy: money.

I don't know about this. If you live in the "now" and actually think about it, you will just notice more things that piss you off.

"Living in the now" is the most baseless tautology ever. There is nowhere else to live! It's not like you can ever really get out of the now without some serious narcotics and even then, it comes back with a vengeance. Are you sure Sensors are even necessarily more mindful?

Whenever I tried that pseudo-Eastern crap, it just drove me crazier.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

*appears in summoning circle* You rang? 

Am I truly happy? Not really. But I have anxiety issues and my own life circumstances don't really help. Yet I'm not constantly down...I just feel more content or calm than I do uber happy. And I'll go ahead and reiterate the "What is happiness?" question, as well as add another question: Is anyone really happy? Somehow, I get the sense that very few people are actually completely happy with their lives. I also believe that sensors have different coping mechanisms that intuitives. I tend to have an attitude of avoidance through some sort of mental stimulation, while I guess sensors would seek more physical experiences. How can we be sure that the outward happiness of some sensors couldn't just be a cover-up?



KuRoMi said:


> The spring is usually more promising for changes in mood, I find as well, more sun time and all that. We've had a nice "heat wave" for the past week or so, so it's been like early spring warmth and all the snow is gone, trees are budding, etc. A lot of people are happy about that around here that's for sure, and that includes me!


 I like spring weather, but not too hot of course. Sunshine makes me feel like I'm a kid again for some reason. ^_^


----------



## snail

KuRoMi said:


> Hmmm, I don't know let me ask a random few...
> 
> Hey, @nevermore @JungyesMBTIno @snail @skycloud86 @Angelic Gardevoir :
> 
> Sorry to lure you all into this but, can I ask if you are happy? I mean really REALLY happy? Anyone else wanting to pitch in would be welcome


I consider myself mostly happy, although at the moment I am a bit distraught over having been recently broken up with by the one person I most wanted to be with. I am also sometimes an angry person, but being passionate gives me a sense of purpose, so even that makes me happy on some deeper level. 

Yeah, I'm happy.


----------



## Neon Knight

Aww, sounds like everyone's going through something.  How can anyone be happy knowing that?

I had a longer reply copied and pasted in the works till I got a phone call asking to do a net search...I think I'll wait till more chime in for that now, and it's getting late.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I think everyone has ups and downs, that's just life X) We all are happy then aren't etc. You can't have happiness without sadness.


----------



## Narrator

Peter said:


> If you take the extreme Sensor, that really lives in the now, he'll not worry about past events nor future events and thus if he's in a happy situation, he'll be happy. But it's very superficial happniness.
> 
> Dogs live in the now. An awareness of at most a couple of minutes ago, and at most the thing they wanna do next into the future.
> 
> But a dog can't have any fun on the idea that tomorrow he'll be going to the park and meet lots of other dogs. He can't be happy about that last week he went to the park and met lots of other dogs. All he can be happy about is the moment that he realizes the afternoon walk is different from the usual and in the direction of the park.
> 
> So Sensors are happier on a superficial level. iNtuitors are happier at a deeper level and can be happier for a longer period of time without the need for "in the now" stimulation.
> 
> That also means that S's are less unhappy and N's can be deeper hurt than S's. (INFP's being the champions on that part.)


What do percieving functions have to do with the depth of the emotion I feel? What does being happier on a superficial level even mean? If I'm happy about chasing a stick around, then I'm happy chasing a stick around, nothing superficial about my happiness in itself. Sure sensors and intuitives might process information differently, sensors in a more linear fashion, but...if I'm sad I'm sad, I'll just be sad while processing in a more linear fashion if there even _is _any connection to the quantity/depth of happiness or sadness, try dominant Si and inferior Ne on for size, I bet you'll be swimming in the happiness T_T. And yup, I and every single Sensor that ever was is incapable of experiencing life on a level as deep as Intuitives. Infact we're subhuman, just like you said. All we see is what's directly in front of us, we don't look at where the finger is pointing, we stare damn hard at that finger. Just like all Intuitives are in catatonic states in their cavern deep mental worlds. 


Seriously if you take it to the kind of extream to say Sensors are like dogs you would also need to say Intuitives are comepletely out of touch with reality, to the degree they regularly experience psychosis/live in a catatonic state.

The most you could say is that different types will be more inclined to get happy or sad over different things, and deal with that differently. But I don't think any are necessarily better than the others at dealing with negative emotions or promoting positive ones. Difference, not betterness or worseness.


I'm gonna say it depends on the person, not the function they prefer.


----------



## owlet

Happiness is one level of emotion like sadness - it's not a constant state and usually people are just content or 'okay'. Pretty much everyone is going to be miserable or joyous at some point, regardless of personality, unless they have something like depression or mania.

If the question is: are Sensors more likely to experience happiness than iNtuitives, I don't think so. It's all just to do with perspective on it - some Sensors might see iNtuitives as gloomy when they feel happy and some iNtuitives might see Sensors as sad when they're not, and the same with happiness. No one but the person can say how they really feel.


----------



## snail

What I want to know is if the S/N difference is what accounts for some people thinking that just not focusing on unpleasant feelings makes them go away. Maybe it actually works that way for people who are built differently from how I am, but when I feel anything, good or bad, it is still there even when I am distracted from it. The moment the distraction is gone, it returns with full force until I focus on it enough to resolve it. I find people saying to me, "Don't dwell on that; move on; just stop thinking about it." I have no idea if sensing types are more "in the now" than intuitives, but if so, it could explain how it is possible for that approach to work effectively for some people, even though it has been so highly destructive when I have attempted it and has inevitably made the negative feelings even worse over time.

So, do S types and N types cope with negative feelings differently? Do S types have the ability to consciously choose how they are feeling, while intuitives do not? I would have thought that distinction came from a T/F difference, since the people who expect me to be able to "control myself" instead of having negative feelings are most often T types, and the people who say such things somehow manage to avoid their own feelings, meaning that whatever control they expect me to be able to have is something that is actually possible for them, even though it is not possible for me.

I have also wondered if there might be some other category that isn't accounted for in the MBTI system, having to do with coping styes, which can be either introverted or extroverted. One of the main complaints people have about my negative feelings is that I have an extroverted (interpersonal) coping style, despite being an introvert. I have seen people within a single type have differences in this area, which tends to cause conflict when it is misunderstood, leading to invalidation and sometimes cruelty. I doubt this has anything to do with S/N or T/F, except that maybe T types are somewhat more likely to have introverted coping styles, and to be very strongly against having to deal with people who have extroverted coping styles. 

I wonder how the different types process emotions, and I also wonder if the current typing system is incomplete.


----------



## Owfin

I'm happy with my life and feel confident about myself neeneer neener neener.


----------



## EmpireConquered

It depends


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Happiness depends on the person and not at all with type. If you took a random sensor and an average intuitive there would be no way of telling which one would be happier, all I know is if I woke up tomorrow as a sensor and had to use their order of functions I'd be miserable and probably if a sensor woke up tomorrow and had to use an intuitive function as their dom or secondary fucntions they'd be miserable.


----------



## Owfin

Peter said:


> Lol, so much talking about nothing.


Elaborate?


----------



## HandiAce

Believe me, I have my own problems that I get mad at myself about....



ENTPreneur said:


> In general, science states that "intelligent" and knowledgeable people are more unhappy than "unintelligent " people. They worry more. According to science we see that N people, and I people, are much more likely to be seen as "intelligent". These traits together , PLUS the fact that there are so few other Ns around to understand them (on any deep level), should make up for the theory that "N"s should be more prone to be unhappy.
> 
> What is "intelligent" is another matter.. I just read statistics.
> 
> (I have -as is statistically normal - mostly S friends and relatives. Some smart, a few less smart in my book.... ISTPs are difficult to type as S at first until you really know them.... So it is more about predisposition of interest as you all know. No bashing here... Move along.)


I know an employee at one of my local grocery stores who has Down's Syndrome. His task there is to collect all of the shopping carts out in the parking lot and restock them inside. Absolutely content with it! Meanwhile, employees there with probably normal IQs totally disinterested in their life.

I would say people that are carefree or tend not to worry about things in the long-term will lead happier lives, especially if one isn't bound by too many obligations.


----------



## Neon Knight

@nevermore @Angelic Gardevoir @snail

My responses became quite long again (this time remembered to copy/paste!) and probably off topic a bit so I'm sending individually via PM, so thanks for your responses everyone + @skycloud86 since then. I had been feeling under the weather almost quite literally, so now I'm ready


----------



## lightened

i dont think your q makes logical sense. a type doesn't measure the happiness in individualistic affairs.


----------



## DustyDrill

I can't speak for everyone, but if I were to generalize, I would say sensors deal with the common troubles in life better than intuitives. Living in the moment gives us the ability to see a problem as just that. Our situation isn't going to develop into some scary post-apocalyptic world where lizards rule and we play the role of sex slave... because we got a flat tire.

We just fix the flat tire.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

DustyDrill said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but if I were to generalize, I would say sensors deal with the common troubles in life better than intuitives. Living in the moment gives us the ability to see a problem as just that. Our situation isn't going to develop into some scary post-apocalyptic world where lizards rule and we play the role of sex slave... because we got a flat tire.
> 
> We just fix the flat tire.


It must be nice to go through life like that. *sigh*


----------



## Owfin

DustyDrill said:


> I can't speak for everyone.


*is a sensor who used to be terrified at the prospect of a meteor falling on her house and destroying all of humanity*

Indeed. 10characters


----------



## jennandtonic

Owfin said:


> *is a sensor who used to be terrified at the prospect of a meteor falling on her house and destroying all of humanity*
> 
> Indeed. 10characters


Haha this post made me laugh. I have never really worried about that kind of thing as I go about my day-to-day life. Normally my worries are of the more daily boring variety.

I generally won't worry about things until someone gives me a reason to worry, and then I have a tendency to freak out.

Example: in 2008, my parents were going to Hawaii. I was *so* excited for them, until the day before when Dad sat me down and gave me the "In case our plane crashes over the Pacific Ocean, here's what you do..." speech, including telling me about bank accounts, wills, taxes, etc. I took it all in but then freaked out about the possibility of them dying. 

I'm not normally high maintenance about family calling, but I made them call me every time they landed a connecting flight. 

I was envisioning scenarios where I'd have to sell my sister just to make it if they died. LOL.


----------



## Belovodia

Crystall said:


> Well, as I mentioned before, there has been a tide wave of self-help books and gurus claiming that the key to happiness is reaching inner peace through learning mindfulness and living in the now. If you are to believe this thesis, then logically those who innately find it easier to live in the now should already be at peace, know mindfulness, and therefore be more prone to happiness and less prone to stress and worry than the rest of us. (To be specific, it seems my target group for these questions should be narrowed down to the SPs. )
> I'm just curious as to whether there really is some truth to what they say about the connection between living in the now, and finding inner peace and happiness.


 
I have found that mindfulness and living in the present as much as possible, to have
been of benefit, both emotionally and physically.

It goes against all of our western mind programming so of course it's going to be a
huge challenge, continual discipline and practise.

However, it has saved my sanity and the level of calm and at times, quiet joy beat the
fleeting pleasure/pain cycle that I used to go through.I know the eastern stuff can have that 'airy-fairy' feel to it, but if it works, who cares. Same with self-help books.
done.

I just try and prove stuff for myself.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Belovodia said:


> I have found that mindfulness and living in the present as much as possible, to have
> been of benefit, both emotionally and physically.
> 
> It goes against all of our western mind programming so of course it's going to be a
> huge challenge, continual discipline and practise.
> 
> However, it has saved my sanity and the level of calm and at times, quiet joy beat the
> fleeting pleasure/pain cycle that I used to go through.I know the eastern stuff can have that 'airy-fairy' feel to it, but if it works, who cares. Same with self-help books.
> done.
> 
> I just try and prove stuff for myself.


 I really agree with this. I'm practicing meditation and art for these reasons (look at the flower, draw the flower as it is now etc).
I think it's also linked to mentality, because people who seem to grasp the moment rather than worrying about the future generally seem to be happier overall and people living in the future seem worriers and depressives (I'm saying this from my own experiences, not as fact btw).

I personally think happiness is based on your LIFE, not type.
People who exercise and eat well are shown to be happier.
People who think positive and live in the moment tend to seem happier.
I mean, even depression sufferers on medication are less miserable than those who suffer and aren't on meds (I know, because I was on meds and I changed dramatically).

It's the environment and how it affects you, not your type.
If your mind and body are in their optimum environment, you'll work at your optimum (in my opinion).


----------



## Ryosuke93

I think there is a connection. I read that sensors are more content with the world and intuitives are restless with it. Sometimes I find some of my most relaxing moments come from when I try to develop my Se more. When I can let my mind just take a break and look at the world around me and enjoy it as it is. However, when problems occur in my life, I think what can also help pull me through by adding understanding and meaning to the situation is due to the intuitive side.

I struggled with deep sadness at certain times in my life and applying some of the "sensor" techniques has helped me tremendously. But I also feel appreciative of some books I read by "intuitives" which addressed how to deal with negative moods as well. It kind of answers those deeper questions I have which led me to those moods, so by having an "answer" I become quickly uplifted as well and often for a much longer time.


----------



## Dark NiTe

I would hope so. Considering A. the world is oriented towards them, and B. they don't have the intuitive insight into the possibility of things that iNtuitives do, namely the ways in which everything can be improved.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

This topic waaaaaaay oversimplifies psychology to an embarrassing degree - emotions don't depend on the functions - actually, the functions depend on the positivity or negativity of the emotions that either support or reject them in consciousness. So, the simple answer to this is, there is no correlation in-and-of-itself. Perhaps Ns might be more unhappy over-engaging in the S realm and vice-versa, but really, this topic just needs to die (or at least get downgraded to a one star rating).


----------



## Promethea

Owfin said:


> *is a sensor who used to be terrified at the prospect of a meteor falling on her house and destroying all of humanity*
> 
> Indeed. 10characters


I used to constantly be afraid of gravity failing, and I float up into space.. or fall into space. : O


----------



## ENTPreneur

JungyesMBTIno said:


> This topic waaaaaaay oversimplifies psychology to an embarrassing degree - emotions don't depend on the functions - actually, the functions depend on the positivity or negativity of the emotions that either support or reject them in consciousness. So, the simple answer to this is, there is no correlation in-and-of-itself. Perhaps Ns might be more unhappy over-engaging in the S realm and vice-versa, but really, this topic just needs to die (or at least get downgraded to a one star rating).


People who "think too much" are more prone to depression according to science. Most Sensors I know accuse/tell with best of intentions the iNtuitives around that they "think too much". I think there is something to it, but as with all these kind of things, it is probably not a huge difference. Since we do populate this forum, label ourself with simplified personality types, I do find it quite OK to discuss things from a quite simplified perspective as long as we understand it as such. Of course there are differences to individuals, and if you sort them according to some criteria, you will find the differences i the populae too. This is an interesting, albeit LOOONG film about actual brain usage, differences and anectodes relating to MBTI-type: [email protected]: Dario Nardi - Neuroscience of Personality - YouTube


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

No one should be depressed with their dominant function - otherwise, it shouldn't be dominant (same would go with the aux.). So, the correlation between intuitives and their dominant or auxiliary mindset, especially if thinking a lot might correlate to it, doesn't make sense.


----------



## Neon Knight

Promethea said:


> I used to constantly be afraid of gravity failing, and I float up into space.. or fall into space. : O


Holy shit, you too? I'd have these visions of myself panicking and grabbing onto whatever I could either signs, or even the lawn just trying to stay on the ground and not fly out of control and eventually out in space. Which is rather strange considering as a child I used to crave the idea of going into space.

@Owfin, I often have these kinds of nightmares as well where meteors are about to crash into the earth...

Yeah, I have terrifying dreams sometimes.

/derail


----------



## Promethea

KuRoMi said:


> Holy shit, you too? I'd have these visions of myself panicking and grabbing onto whatever I could either signs, or even the lawn just trying to stay on the ground and not fly out of control and eventually out in space. Which is rather strange considering as a child I used to crave the idea of going into space.
> 
> @Owfin, I often have these kinds of nightmares as well where meteors are about to crash into the earth...
> 
> Yeah, I have terrifying dreams sometimes.
> 
> /derail


How did you get over it?

Its called Barophobia btw.. 

You treat it the way you would agoraphobia.. but I also studied aeronautics to help myself get over it. Worked.


----------



## Neon Knight

Promethea said:


> How did you get over it?
> 
> Its called Barophobia btw..
> 
> You treat it the way you would agoraphobia.. but I also studied aeronautics to help myself get over it. Worked.


Really, I just tried not to think about it too much. I've even tested myself recently on a nice clear night just to see if I still had the reaction, thankfully no. I used to get kind of disoriented when I'd look up too long imagining the worst case scenario quite easily. It's the nightmares that gave it life more than anything. I probably just grew out of it. Now it's more the apocalyptic impending meteor/WW3 doom type nightmares that frighten me. It's so not fun being in my head sometimes lol. You know, I wonder if finally I just thought, "this is completely illogical" and it was one of those times it actually worked vs when you're having a nasty panic attack and nothing convinces you of the illogic of the experience or halts it. Maybe what I did, testing myself once in a while helped too as sort of an exposure therapy similar to agoraphobia treatment? It could be since I'd have thoughts along the lines of "See, I'm not falling off the face of the earth!" XD I never studied aeronautics, but I know enough about gravity that might have helped too, it was the fear of "what if..." like usual for me. Like "what if the earth ground to a halt?"...panic time! If you have dreams that feel real enough it probably doesn't help either because temporarily at least, all reality grinds to a halt.


----------



## GraphicallyAlex

I think in a lot of ways "S" can stand for "Satisfied"
Which is the opposite of intuitives, especially Ne users. 

"It can be better, it has too... "


----------



## Erbse

Alextllz said:


> "It can be better, it has too... "


"It could be better, so it should be, but alas, it isn't"

:mellow:


----------



## GraphicallyAlex

Erbse said:


> "It could be better, so it should be, but alas, it isn't"
> 
> :mellow:


 Not good enough!! 
It must be better!! 



There's always a possibility it can be better...


----------



## Marac

Eckhart Tolle's books like "The Power of Now" are all about being present in the moment. When you are, you tend to feel good. 

For example a dog doesn't think of whether or not he was a bad dog today. He is just present and is completely happy with that.

So, if sensors live more in the now than intuitives, then perhaps they are happier. But I honestly think the whole "sensors don't get lost in their mind" to be a whole lot of BS.


----------



## Owfin

Marac said:


> Eckhart Tolle's books like "The Power of Now" are all about being present in the moment. When you are, you tend to feel good.
> 
> For example a dog doesn't think of whether or not he was a bad dog today. He is just present and is completely happy with that.
> 
> So, if sensors live more in the now than intuitives, then perhaps they are happier. But I honestly think the whole "sensors don't get lost in their mind" to be a whole lot of BS.


The thing is is that I'm not personally an "in the moment" sort of person. In fact, experiencing it in meditation was very strange.


----------



## Brian1

Marac said:


> Eckhart Tolle's books like "The Power of Now" are all about being present in the moment. When you are, you tend to feel good.
> 
> For example a dog doesn't think of whether or not he was a bad dog today. He is just present and is completely happy with that.
> 
> So, if sensors live more in the now than intuitives, then perhaps they are happier. But I honestly think the whole "sensors don't get lost in their mind" to be a whole lot of BS.


I dislike being compared to a dog, though. I think I'm a human being, not a dog. Dogs, have everything on a silver platter, they are cared for, by their owners. They can always play, except, and I work in a parking lot,and also I grew up with friends who have dogs, they are the best defenders. I'm minding my own business doing my job, and all of a sudden a hearing barking, and I jump. I on the other hand, I'm not cared for, I have to go out every day trying to survive to the next day. Lot's of those days are spent worrying and in anxiety. Some days I will be happy. A dog, especially a Golden Retriever, is happy all the time. I also think Eckhart Tolle writes his books for the intuitive, who is more likely to fork over the big bucks, because he's an expert, and because intuitives have no idea how to be in the moment. I as a Sensor, have tried all those self help stuff, and they all say the same thing, live for now, and since that's what I do, I'm not taken in as much by the hoopla.


----------



## ENTPreneur

Owfin said:


> The thing is is that I'm not personally an "in the moment" sort of person. In fact, experiencing it in meditation was very strange.


Stereotypically, the Si-riddled ISTJs (that I know) is always feeling quilty about something they failed to do in the past, a task that should have been done already or generally not taking responsibility and getting things done. Only when indulging in sex, food or beer can the poor ISTJ find solace from his/her worries.... Unlike the Ne-doms who have a difficult time even then turning off the idea-machine....


----------



## Arrow

I don't think so. My ESFJ aunt is just as riddled with anxiety as my INFJ mom. My ESFP cousin is very happy and upbeat although she too can get down at times. I would say my ESFP cousin is probably the happiest family member out of my entire family though.


----------



## Stan the Woz

Sensors, I would say, are less likely to fall into the "abyss" of second-guessing and confusion that unhealthy intuitives may find themselves in; they're naturally going to be more connected to the world. This does not necessarily mean they will be happier. I've actually heard that extraverts are supposed to be happier, which I believe (link).


----------



## Praesepe

silverlined said:


> What you described sounds specifically about extroverted sensing, which is all about making the most of each moment. From what I've read, Introverted sensing seems more past-oriented that Extroverted Sensing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of happiness can be derived from making the most of each moment but there's more to it. I think mindfulness and being present is something each type (sensing and intuitives alike) can do or not do. It's about having the right kind of awareness and adjusting according to that.
> I think that an Extroverted Sensing type can be unhappy if they lack that. They can just go through the motions and indulge in plenty of fun sensual experiences and enjoy them for the moment but fail to get a lasting happiness from them because they are not mindful.
> 
> That said, other functions can contribute to happiness as well. It all depends on how you use each function.


THANK YOU. You saved me alot of time and energy I could have expended trying to explain what you just did. It all come down to one's primary mode of operation (the functions) and how that orients their paradigm and/or outlook in life. Has nothing to do with this sensor vs. intuitive, dichotomy poppycock. The OP displays the misunderstanding that can be created when focus is placed on dichotomies and not on the importance of cognitive functions.


----------



## Arrow

Stan the Woz said:


> Sensors, I would say, are less likely to fall into the "abyss" of second-guessing and confusion that unhealthy intuitives may find themselves in; they're naturally going to be more connected to the world. This does not necessarily mean they will be happier. I've actually heard that extraverts are supposed to be happier, which I believe (link).





> Data from a sample of *109 respondents*


Hmm... 

Sample size seems to be small, and surveys aren't seen to be the greatest form of accuracy.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Okay, the huge problem with this thread is that it is assuming that all S functions "live in the moment" (totally not true of Si), while also, it assumes that "living in the moment" is the philosophy that S types abide by, and since it is often advocated that living in the moment makes a person happier, then this means that S types are happier. Okay, this is dead wrong - S types don't live by any such philosophy - they just literally are oriented more toward the empirical realm of thought - it's an innate preference - this is the lens through which they prefer to see the world. Since it is their natural preference and just a perception function, there ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT BE any value judgement associated with this lens (value judgements are F at its core definition) - happy, sad, whatever, has nothing to do with the perception functions. So asking if sensors are happier than intuitives is nonsense from a technical standpoint, because there is nothing about perceptual lenses that leads to any emotion, etc. in particular. This is a personal thing entirely. The only reason I can see this possibility arising would be entirely from the environment, where N types tend to be more under-valued by society than S types, so this could contribute to outlook. Otherwise, how can such be quantified by S/N? It can't. Cognitive functions are only a very small part of a person's psyche and are akin to brain organs.


----------



## DreamStepper

In my perspective, yes. 
My boyfriend is a sensor- nickname: Sunny. Why? He smiles constantly. I've never seen him with any other emotion.
My mom... Sister... They are always happier than me.
I am mostly melancholy.


----------



## Iridescent

Not always. We just find happiness in different things. Sensors need to spend hundreds/thousands of pounds each year going out and experiencing stuff, all the average iNtuitive needs is a few books and a stable internet connection. :tongue: And although this "In the moment" stuff is extremely fun IMO, I do find myself wishing for the ability to find some sort of deep analytic/spiritual meaning in life, something an iNtuitive would be able to call upon in huge amounts.

And to @DreamStepper, I'm a sensor and I never smile. I know quite a few other sensors who don't either... Except with emoticons, of course. roud:


----------



## bluenlgy

Yes for SP, No for SJ

This question is quite silly since SP and SJ are the exact opposites on the scale of happiness, one is characterized by the freedom of actions, the other by worry about the preservation of the current status (which means pretty much everything under the heaven), while the happinesses of NF and NT depend on a different set of factors.


----------



## Inguz

bluenlgy said:


> Yes for SP, No for SJ
> 
> This question is quite silly since SP and SJ are the exact opposites on the scale of happiness, one is characterized by the freedom of actions, the other by worry about the preservation of the current status (which means pretty much everything under the heaven), while the happinesses of NF and NT depend on a different set of factors.


 Nonsense. What ISFP as example gain in happiness by being SP is also countered by being sensitive to stress.


----------



## paper lilies

Inguz said:


> Nonsense. What ISFP as example gain in happiness by being SP is also countered by being sensitive to stress.


I agree Inguz. I find a lot of people think SP's are these happy, sunshine machines of glory that live for the moment and nothing else. I am extremely sensitive to stress as well. It can really drag me down.


----------



## Benja

Everyone has unique problems to face if they're going to achieve happiness. 

Being an S or an N isn't going to change this, it's only going to change the problems.


----------



## Neon Knight

Benja said:


> Everyone has unique problems to face if they're going to achieve happiness.
> 
> Being an S or an N isn't going to change this, *it's only going to change the problems*.


Or how they deal with problems.


----------



## bluenlgy

> Nonsense. What ISFP as example gain in happiness by being SP is also countered by being sensitive to stress.


Educate yourself on cognitive functions before you speak. ISFPs are quite fond of saying they are so unique they are not SP, and sometimes think they are NF or even NT. So instead of using attack as a tactic to make your point, how about think of something new to say before you post, this way you really show you are indeed quite unique, instead of being the exact opposite.


----------



## Erbse

Just why exactly isn't this locked, thrashed, burned and hanged yet?


----------



## xEmilyx

Well it does depend on the person BUT i have noticed that people who live in the here and now seem to not worry as much, have more fun in simple things, enjoy life as it is. THough this is not always true, it just looks like it. 
I was always thinking of the future...I never seemed satisfied with the present. I stopped daydreaming and started living in the moment and it's made me happier because I'm not always wanting something more. Be happy with what you got


----------



## Brian1

So, have we settled this angry argument about who is more happy, Sensors or Intuitive people? It just seems that all this pondering has led to a paradoxical predicament about the true intention of this thread. Further, because each of experiences happiness differently....especially the Se where it's all wrapped up in our experiences...that a thread on happiness ill remain a heated argument. It's the ultimate Catch-22.


----------



## Inguz

bluenlgy said:


> Educate yourself on cognitive functions before you speak. ISFPs are quite fond of saying they are so unique they are not SP, and sometimes think they are NF or even NT. So instead of using attack as a tactic to make your point, how about think of something new to say before you post, this way you really show you are indeed quite unique, instead of being the exact opposite.


 I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. However, you may want to ponder the fact that ISFP share their dominant function with INFP. Just an assumption -- ISFP and INFP would then be happy for the same reasons, but with different methods as their perception differs.


----------



## bluenlgy

Inguz said:


> I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. However, you may want to ponder the fact that ISFP share their dominant function with INFP. Just an assumption -- ISFP and INFP would then be happy for the same reasons, but with different methods as their perception differs.


This is in fact quite possible. But every type is also strongly influenced by their second function, so there is still a big difference between types with the same dominant function. ISFP is what psychologists regard as the NF of the SP, based on what's called "second temperament", so it's natural you may find you and INFP share similar world views and attitudes.


----------



## Inguz

bluenlgy said:


> This is in fact quite possible. But every type is also strongly influenced by their second function, so there is still a big difference between types with the same dominant function. ISFP is what psychologists regard as the NF of the SP, based on what's called "second temperament", so it's natural you may find you and INFP share similar world views and attitudes.


 So then you'd also agree that both have to live in congruence with their Fi to be happy? Both Ne and Se is generally described as enjoying freedom, having too many obligations affects both in a negative way (unless you relate happiness to Enneagram, which maybe would make a bit more sense imo).


----------



## bluenlgy

> So then you'd also agree that both have to live in congruence with their Fi to be happy? Both Ne and Se is generally described as enjoying freedom, having too many obligations affects both in a negative way (unless you relate happiness to Enneagram, which maybe would make a bit more sense imo).


I don't think I have the right to agree to anything for it to be factually true. And yes, with Fi you can only live a happy life in much the same way as INFP. What differs is mainly what you do, how you do, and what habits you choose.

Ne and Se are similar in enjoying freedom, but whereas Se is concerned with the here and now, Ne likes to see how things change in the future. Whenever I meet an ISFP, I get a "bright" feeling that I don't get when meeting an INFP, who is always "in the cloud." ISFPs, I think, like to focus on the now so you know how to arrange everything in a way that "feels" the best, or as Jung said, "achieve the highest pitch of actuality."


----------



## armika_armika

I don't think so.


----------



## Inguz

> Ne and Se are similar in enjoying freedom, but whereas Se is concerned with the here and now, Ne likes to see how things change in the future.


 They sure are different, but compared to Ne, what in Se lends itself to make a person more happy?


----------



## Jewl

Truthfully, cognitive functions don't shed light on emotions such as happiness, sadness, anger, etc. Those depend on the individual and the circumstances. Who says all happiness comes from "seizing the day", anyways? ^_^ This has absolutely nothing to do with type. It is worthless to argue about.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

I think it has more to do with hemispheric dominance, personally.

It's said that those who are right brain dominant (creative) are prone to moodiness and depression and it's observed by doctors that head injury patients with damage to the right brain are often perpetually happy. 

That describes me to some extent, I'm a non-creative type and if anything my intuition actually serves to disconnect me from reality just enough to allow me to see the bright side of almost any situation.

I do wonder if more Ns are actually right brain dominant, though. I think a pretty good chunk are actually pretty balanced.

Anyway, a person who is a creative sensor is probably going to be even more miserable than a creative intuitive because they have no inner world to escape to.

OTOH the lack of the inner world may prevent them from going completely off the deep end, hard to say.


----------



## Spades

If one really wants to gain some insight, a poll is required, of all 16 types, with at least 3 levels of self-perceived happiness. PerC doesn't allow that many options...


----------



## Owfin

Spades said:


> If one really wants to gain some insight, a poll is required, of all 16 types, with at least 3 levels of self-perceived happiness. PerC doesn't allow that many options...


Additionally, you need a fair chunk of samples for each type. Good luck doing that with the ESFJs...


----------



## bluenlgy

Inguz said:


> They sure are different, but compared to Ne, what in Se lends itself to make a person more happy?


Se is happier compared to other types is a generalized statement. Provided everything else being equal, and all types living in the same environment, Se will likely stand out as the type that can make the best use of what is available - Si will constantly worry about unexpected changes and what it was like "in the past", and N will have nagging thoughts about all sorts of future scenarios.

Se is happier is also my personal observation, many ESTPs and ESFPs are the happiest people I know, it's not they don't have any clue about what'll happen in the future, it's just they don't prefer to think that way all the time. Being optimistic is a good thing, and I don't understand why you're even bothered by this idea.


----------



## Inguz

bluenlgy said:


> Se is happier compared to other types is a generalized statement. Provided everything else being equal, and all types living in the same environment, Se will likely stand out as the type that can make the best use of what is available - Si will constantly worry about unexpected changes and what it was like "in the past", and N will have nagging thoughts about all sorts of future scenarios.
> 
> Se is happier is also my personal observation, many ESTPs and ESFPs are the happiest people I know, it's not they don't have any clue about what'll happen in the future, it's just they don't prefer to think that way all the time. Being optimistic is a good thing, and I don't understand why you're even bothered by this idea.


What's there to stop an Se from seeing everything they don't have in the present, an Si to feel happy with their relatively stale environment they created for themselves and Ne from having a billion optimistic thoughts about the future?


----------



## Laguna

I get this poster's point of creating this thread. "Happy" could also mean more optimistic, content, not dwell. I don't know the answer, but knowing a lot of sensors, they seem to not dwell and move on and stay more positive than me situationally. Or see the bright side quicker than I do. And I consider myself a fairly positive person. interesting topic


----------



## firedell

Happiness can't really be something you can collerate though. Could you imagine people competing to be the happiest? It can't happen, as it's subjective. Happiness is different person to person. 

Ok, I guess it's clear sometimes if someone is unhappy, but this has nothing to do with their personality. Sometimes life happens.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

I would have to vote yes on this one.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

I am a sensor, and I have serious depression. So while I don't know the answer to this question (the answer is probably "It depends"), I can definitely say that I am less happy than most people I know.


----------

